
Ruby Motion Samples - Write iPhone Apps In Ruby - fayimora
http://thechangelog.com/post/22382632321/ruby-motion-samples-write-iphone-apps-in-ruby
======
octopus
"Writing Objective-C in Ruby is really fantastic, ..."

This disqualifies the entire article.

~~~
fayimora
Maybe or maybe not. Am assuming that is just a typo. The author most likely
meant something else but you must admit that the idea of writing iOS apps
using ruby is awesome.

------
fayimora
This is PROGRESS!

